# RC64 code for Toshiba 20AF42



## ohiostrh29 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm hoping someone here may be able to help me. I've done as much searching as I can stand, and for the life of me I cannot get my RC64 remote to control the TV/Video/Input setting for my 20" Toshiba 20AF42. I'd REALLY like to get rid of the secondary remote just to switch inputs. Any help you all can provide is GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

You have to set up the video input button. I've never figured out why you have to do this, but you do.

Heres how:


Slide the mode switch to the TV position.
Press and hold the MUTE and SELECT buttons until the green light flashes twice, then release both buttons.
Using the number buttons, enter 9-6-0 (without the dashes), the green light flashes twice.
You're done. The input button should now work.


----------



## ohiostrh29 (Mar 22, 2010)

TheRatPatrol said:


> You have to set up the video input button. I've never figured out why you have to do this, but you do.
> 
> Heres how:
> 
> ...


You're officially my favorite person on the whole planet right now. THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------

